# Fury from Shanghai



## Artifacs

Hi friends,

My Chinese level is zero, that is, I don't even know the basic, such as put words together.

I would like to know how to write the sentence «Fury from Shanghai» in Chinese.
I know the two characters of the word «Shanghai» = 上海 , but I don't know how to say «Fury from 上海» 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Lamb67

Is it about boxing please?


----------



## yuechu

I just googled it and found a book called "Shanghai Fury". Is this what you are referring to?


----------



## Artifacs

My sentence is actually the title of a story I'm writing. I want the title written in Spanish and Chinese.

Title in Spanish = Furia de Shanghai
Title in English = Fury from Shanghai = Fury/Wrath that comes from Shanghai.

The story is set in Shanghai 1930, but is not about boxing or kung fu, is a science fiction story.

Google Translator returns (Fury from Shanghai) = 來自上海的憤怒

Is this correct?


----------



## T.D

来自上海的愤怒 works, but it is unidiomatic. A native speaker would instantly tell the phrase is written by a foreigner.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

A word-by-word translation is 愤怒来自上海. I think it is rather good as a title.


----------



## SuperXW

retrogradedwithwind said:


> A word-by-word translation is 愤怒来自上海. I think it is rather good as a title.


Depending on the theme and style of the writing. It can be rather good or rather strange...

It reminds me how many different versions of Chinese names the Jakie Chan movie "Shanghai Knights" had.
Mainland: 上海正午2：上海骑士
Hong Kong/Macau: 贖金之王2：皇廷激戰
Taiwan: 皇家威龍（西域威龍續集）
Singapore/Malaysia: 上海武士


----------



## Artifacs

Thanks to all of you for your help. 

I found other option: 上海怒潮 (Google Translator says it means «Wrath from Shanghai») Is this one correct?


----------



## SuperXW

Artifacs said:


> Thanks to all of you for your help.
> 
> I found other option: 上海怒潮 (Google Translator says it means «Wrath from Shanghai») Is this one correct?


To me, it sounds much more like a typical Chinese story name comparing to 来自上海的愤怒 / 愤怒来自上海.


----------



## hx1997

Artifacs said:


> 上海怒潮


Personally, I would expect a story so named to be somehow related to waters, because 潮 literally means tide/surge. Moreover, Shanghai is a coastal city; indeed, the _hai _in its name means sea/ocean. With creative writing like writing a story, I would naturally suspect some pun is involved. That is just my personal feeling, though. (If the story is about waters, then it would be a very good name indeed, in my opinion.)


----------



## Artifacs

SuperXW said:


> To me, it sounds much more like a typical Chinese story name comparing to 来自上海的愤怒 / 愤怒来自上海.


Thank you. 


hx1997 said:


> Personally, I would expect a story so named to be somehow related to waters, because 潮 literally means tide/surge. Moreover, Shanghai is a coastal city; indeed, the _hai _in its name means sea/ocean. With creative writing like writing a story, I would naturally suspect some pun is involved. That is just my personal feeling, though. (If the story is about waters, then it would be a very good name indeed, in my opinion.)


Thank you.  For what you said, I think that Chinese must to be a really rich and poetic language.I didn't have thought of «water» as being an important element of the story, but now that you mentioned it, it is a great idea.

Thank you so much!  You all had helped me a lot!


----------



## T.D

It really depends on what you want to emphasise. For instance, 上海怒潮, 来自上海的愤怒，愤怒来自上海， will give different mental images.


----------



## ovaltine888

愤怒的上海：海上怒涛
上海风云：怒火都市
纵横上海：怒
怒の上海

气的莱阿普阿普
发噶
翻毛腔


----------

